# NFL Sunday Ticket individual games



## PTopo

Can single games be purchased on NFLST?

I don't subscribe to NFLST but would like to watch Pats-Colts.
I live in the only market in the country not getting the Pats-Colts game OTA.


----------



## mapod

No, you must buy the entire season..


----------



## convem24

PTopo said:


> Can single games be purchased on NFLST?
> 
> I don't subscribe to NFLST but would like to watch Pats-Colts.
> I live in the only market in the country not getting the Pats-Colts game OTA.


Actually you can order one weeks worth of games, I did a search yeaderday because I was curious about that myself, according to the acticle you can order individual weeks for $44.99. You have to call customer service to ask about ordering just one weeks worth of games. Good luck!


----------



## jimbo09

convem24 said:


> Actually you can order one weeks worth of games, I did a search yeaderday because I was curious about that myself, according to the acticle you can order individual weeks for $44.99. You have to call customer service to ask about ordering just one weeks worth of games. Good luck!


Kinda late, I'm sure the OP has figured it out by now. As far as I know, with the Raiders not selling out, he must be from Houston.

For others who may want to use this service later in the year you can call 1-800-GET-SPORTS and follow the voice prompts for "NFL ST" and "JUST ONE WEEK".


----------



## JohnneeO

jimbo09 said:


> Kinda late, I'm sure the OP has figured it out by now. As far as I know, with the Raiders not selling out, he must be from Houston.
> 
> For others who may want to use this service later in the year you can call 1-800-GET-SPORTS and follow the voice prompts for "NFL ST" and "JUST ONE WEEK".


Or he is from Cleveland. CBS could not show a late game there because CLE was hosting SEA on FOX at 4:05 (although I understand that CLE CBS did join IND-NE at 7 PM).

While my parents still had DirectTV, and we were visiting there one Sunday while the Jets game was not on locally, we purchased the one day package. It was $40 at the time (2004). I don't recall the exact history, but I believe that either DirectTV and/or the NFL had to be sued in order to offer this option, which is one of the reasons they do not publicize its availabilty.

My advice is to order early on the Sunday you are ordering for max value.


----------

